# Four Seasons Bottle Club Bottle Show.....April 14, 2019



## Obotls (Feb 12, 2019)

Four Seasons Bottle Club Bottle show will be held Sunday, April14, 2019 at the Pickering Recreational Complex, 1867 Valley Farm Road,
Pickering, ON Canada
Admission: $5.00 CDN.....no early admissions.
Contact: George Miller at 905-767-7297

NOTE: the show is not on the same day as the Rochester, NY show.


----------



## Obotls (Feb 12, 2019)

This is the best bottle show in Canada!!!


----------

